# Calibration for the a dummy...



## camille (Jun 5, 2011)

Dear All,

:dontknow:

I hoppe this is the good forum...

I'm new here.
I'm found of good quality music. See my equipements below.
I would like to use the wonderfull REW software, but I dont have the required equipement for measurments.

I'm using the very good VST labfilter EQ through foobar (works very fine), but need parameters to set up !

Question :
What should be your minimum advice regarding SPL or microphone and/or sound card, or any kind of equipement in order to equilize my room ?

I own my laptop (Windows Seven)...and also the mic of the Audissey system of my DENON amp...but seems not recognise thrue mic imput of my laptop...more over I read that mic input of laptop are bad...in addition I dont know the response curve of that mic...

With kind regards to all.

Bertrand.

Audio (All Chinese hardware) :
Source : Foobar2000 FLAC only
USB Wifi tranmistter Dugood WDDC, SPDIF converter
DAC : Xindak DAC-5
Amplifier : Yaqin MC 100B (KT88 lamp)
Speaker : Aurum cantus 5-MKII
Video :
Source : BD 6900
Amplifier : DENON AVR 1621
Speaker : 5.1 Harman Kardon HKTS11
Screen : Samsung 46C7000


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

See the Connection and cabling basics thread for information about the equipment required.


----------

